# "No, they are not rescue dogs. I bought them on the Internet."



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's a long post of me venting so apologies up front. 

So whenever anyone meets these two, they live them as Lexi and Beemer are on their best and most adorable behavior. Then most ask where did I get them and I tell them the story. Well a few times instead of being asked where I got them, I get the question "are they rescue dogs?" And I would give the same response because I'm proud of my dogs, well behaved with people and dogs, plays appropriately, and just cute. But a few get that look of disgust on their face and a some even add on "please don't tell me you bought them from a puppy mill". Now for whatever reason, I would reassure them that their origins didn't start at a puppy mill and that my previous dog was from the pound but I wanted to try the puppy thing this time and I have family with allergies so I had to be particular, etc. But part of me really wanted to say "And if I did, what would you have me do? Return them and get one from a rescue? Take them to the pound since they are cute and well behaved and would be easily adoptable and get some that need more training?" I could go on and on.

But at the dog park one lady in particular seems a touch more judgmental than the others. She asks their name every time (there are a tone of maggies, zoes, jacks, daves at the park - how many Lexi and Beemers do you meet?) and asks if they are rescues each time and the unpleasant commentary that goes with it. What even worse is that she has two poodle mixes that she's rescued and they are unpleasant too. Understandable if recently rescued, but she's had them for years. Her dogs snap, resource guard at the dog park, barks nonstop at anything and everything, jumps on anyone without invitation. Interestingly all the other dogs seem to be careful with how they played with the puppies except hers. 

What makes me really mad is I think she uses the fact that her dogs are rescue dogs to not correct their behavior. I don't mean the usual stuff that goes with play and these guys even play hard, as well as any correction from other dogs. But the aggression and inappropriate behaviors, I make sure mine don't do it as soon as I see it start why doesn't she? I mean my previous dog was from the pound and I spent a lot of time correcting her behavior that was not ok and she quit jumping and nipping and growling defensively/aggressively at things. I realize saying something to her wouldn't help but UGH!

Well, if you made it this far, thank you for listening/reading. Luckily most everyone else at the park loves these two so it makes up for all her negativity.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

What a jerk! I always tell people about my allergies when they ask the "where did you get them" question. I would have loved to adopt a retired racing greyhound, or even rescue a puppy from a rescue, or even perhaps an adult dog. But it was just unrealistic for my situation. 

It is human nature to judge others (at least I think so), but it needs to be actively realized and combated. It is annoying when you are the one being judged and you feel the need to defend your actions. Why can't "Because this is what I did in my situation" suffice!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Smile politely & walk away. She is obviously trying to wind you up so dont allow her to spoil your time with your pups. It's none of her business anyway. Stuff like that drives me mad!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Tell her to mind her own business!! Lots of people that 'rescue' dogs use that as an excuse for all bad behaviour, like they didn't have them from 8 weeks so aren't responsible for it! RUBBISH, The dogs are badly behaved because she lets them be that way.
I met one of these ladies at our train station on my way to Crufts one year, she started off all friendly and was chatting to me and my young daughter, so then she asks what dog we have. Once she heard the answer she suddenly decided it was ok to ask why on earth we would have one of those and then managed to reel off every stupid reason that cockapoos are a terrible cross, they drool, they bark, they get matted blah blah. I just had to tell her that we no longer wanted to speak to her and for her to go away as she was talking utter nonsense and she was rude. As of course pedigrees do to drool, bark or get matted. 
I have rescued dogs and it didn't fit with us this time, perhaps it will in the future, however that is MY decision no one else's. I live my life, along with my family and my dogs it has nothing to do with any judgmental idiots I meet.
I am glad your dogs are so well behaved and show up the rescues, not for them being bad dogs but for her being a bad lazy owner that feels all she has to do is give a dog a roof and food, she needs to step up and get busy with her dogs and keep her nose out of your business. Go Lexi and Beemer, show that lady what a good mummy you have! 


Sam, I had a retired greyhound, they are terrific! So very lazy. I will have one again one day.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't get this thing re rescue dog superiority. So what. Does she want a medal? If no one paid for puppies, where would they end up? In the pound being rescued....so you could say you cut out the middle man!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

She's an idiot. I think she's jealous because yours are so gorgeous and well behaved. Ahh we used to have a rescue dog but he passed away at 18years old. I know what you mean by rescue dog superiority! When people found out our old dog was a rescue they would almost congratulate me?!! There seems to be a huge misunderstanding by some that all puppies are from puppy mills, surely the fact that you took the effort and time to make sure your pups were coming from a sound breeder would help in the prevention of future rescue dogs! Grrr


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I remember some man on a cockapoo walk shouting at us all saying we should have got rescue dogs instead of expensive designer dogs! Silly old pratt!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

:iagree: These people don't have a life....

This goes along with the lines of I'm a good little hippy that eats wheat grass and grows my own vegetables and don't eat meat... :undwech: :rant: 

Every politically correct person would say YES you need to do rescue... 

But rescue is not for everyone or the right time for that person. My hubby and I did look long and hard at going with a rescue. But being we decided on a Cockapoo. Which is the only dog we could agree on.  So that limited us on where we could go, plus hubby wanted a puppy. Because of some of our personal reasons for getting a puppy.

Like we have grand-kids, a cat that we took as a stray and my husbands 25+ year old bird. We didn't know how a rescue would work in our family and didn't want to take a chance of something going wrong. Plus I couldn't see myself taking back a rescue dog.

So some the rescues I did consider had problem dogs (issues) and that's the ones they knew about. God knows what other problems these dogs had. Also some of these rescues are very strict on who can adopt. I looked at some of the applications for these rescues and some of the questions I thought were really crazy.. 

So these "people" can go shove it where the sun doesn't shine...  :whatever: LOL


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Tell her to mind her own business!! Lots of people that 'rescue' dogs use that as an excuse for all bad behaviour, like they didn't have them from 8 weeks so aren't responsible for it! RUBBISH, The dogs are badly behaved because she lets them be that way.
> I met one of these ladies at our train station on my way to Crufts one year, she started off all friendly and was chatting to me and my young daughter, so then she asks what dog we have. Once she heard the answer she suddenly decided it was ok to ask why on earth we would have one of those and then managed to reel off every stupid reason that cockapoos are a terrible cross, they drool, they bark, they get matted blah blah. I just had to tell her that we no longer wanted to speak to her and for her to go away as she was talking utter nonsense and she was rude. As of course pedigrees do to drool, bark or get matted.
> I have rescued dogs and it didn't fit with us this time, perhaps it will in the future, however that is MY decision no one else's. I live my life, along with my family and my dogs it has nothing to do with any judgmental idiots I meet.
> I am glad your dogs are so well behaved and show up the rescues, not for them being bad dogs but for her being a bad lazy owner that feels all she has to do is give a dog a roof and food, she needs to step up and get busy with her dogs and keep her nose out of your business. Go Lexi and Beemer, show that lady what a good mummy you have!
> ...


We visited a person with retired greyhounds and they were so nice, friendly, cute, and yes, lazy! We were hoping that because of the short hair, they would be fine for my allergies. But we went and one of the greyhounds was shedding, so we decided not to chance it. We were really excited for it, but are incredibly happy with Frankie, now.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I do sympathise if you see this woman on a regular basis, I do find we are between the 'rescue police' and the 'pedigree snobs' with our paid for cross breeds, I have had 'conversations' with both types, and also am good friends with one (show judge) and related to another!!(sister fosters rescue's), so I have my arguments, I know my show judge friend is against the idea of purpose bred cross breeds, she will often show me articles if they bring up something negative about them but because she has been a friend for so long we both avoid getting into a heated debate! my sister did try to persuade me to get a rescue when I started looking, I did look into it, but like others needed low/no shedding and no issues, I told her I would be happy to look at any dogs in rescue she could find that fitted our criteria (and not very large), in the months I was looking and then waiting (didn't tell her when pups had been born) she found nothing for us, and has never said anything negative since. But sadly plenty do, at a fun show recently I was talking to someone with pedigree's, then mentioned my dog and she asked what I had, I found myself saying 'oh I'm one of those terrible people who have paid for a crossbreed as I have a cockapoo' - she said nothing! As I don't like confrontation I always explain that I did look into getting a rescue but there was nothing that suited us, but I wish I was stronger and prouder to just say I bought a Cockapoo because I wanted a low shedding dog that would love all people and all other dogs, that would make me smile all the time, that would be a best friend to my son, and would make my grumpy husband happy when he came home from work - and that is what we got. xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Lucky me...I haven't yet met anyone with one negative word against Nellie/Cockapoos. Everyone that I meet totally adores her and calls her 'special' in a nice way! However I live in a large village and we do seem to be over run with Labradoodles, Cockapoos, Sproodles and Cavapoos  

I guess people just don't understand what they haven't got!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I have to say when people ask me what he is I say "a cockapoo - a cross with a poodle & a cocker spaniel" as an automatic response. It's to let people know that yes I do realise they are a cross breed as a couple of people with pedigree dogs have made snooty comments. Feel I am a bit pathetic as I shouldn't feel obliged to justify my choice of dog but it does make you a bit defensive I think.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree with all above! I don't put Bette's picture on my Facebook page very often (this is my outlet for that!) and have never explained or even simply stated that I adopted her. I have loads of opinionated friends, and I don 't care to hear the negatives or the gushing positives. Bette is a great dog, she was a rescue, sort of, but her owner went into a care home. She wasn't abused, she was well trained-for the most part (has no clue what the word 'sit' means)-she just happened to be the perfect dog for me, I couldn't easily handle a puppy.
Simply put, and in agreement with everyone else, if they don't have anything nice to say, they shouldn't say anything! Maybe I'll get that on a t-shirt.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Funny enough, I have only had people say bad stuff about Miles (and he was a rescue dog!). Most people assume Amiee Jane is a poodle and leave it at that ('cept poodle buffs, they can tell at a glance. He ears are too long and her tail is docked too short). 

Just ignore her, and remember that your puppies are very happy and loved.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Lexi,,the next time she says some thing about that she has rescue dogs ,just simply say ohhhh you could not afford to buy one Haa Haa .that might shut her up' right Haa Haa


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for listening/reading. One lady working at petsmart made a similar comment to me and I promptly left. I've had the "it's not a crossbreed, it's a mutt" comment made. Again part of me wants to reply, no idiot you don't know the breeds of a mutt. But I refrain from commenting as I figure no point in escalating. I guess in my mind I categorize them into good dogs and not so good dogs, which really translates into good human parents and bad human parents.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We had mostly "mutts" growing up and one pure breed. Like you say mutts you DON'T KNOW the breeds that was involved in making that dog. But we do and we do know the temperament of the dog based on the parents. 

We had good luck with our lasted 3 dogs. But we got them at very young ages. There wasn't a lot of unknowns. 

When I was looking to get a dog. I looked at our local pound. One most were 1-2 years and older. And two the dogs wasn't what we were looking for based on size and breeds. 

The way I see it. These people aren't paying my bills and they are not buying the dog. I am. So they have no say on where I spend my money.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

you ever notice that people with the least amount of brains talk a lot and say nothing that is worth lissining to.or to say it in another way they talk a lot of bull sh*t, sorry for the bad word but it really makes me mad when i here people talk about things they know nothing about AMEN


----------



## scholt (Jun 20, 2013)

Grrrrr, how judgemental are some people!?
We looked in to a rescue a while back and were turned down by the two local centres as we have children under 7. 

I've not had nearly as strong a comments as some of you but I did get a "cockawhat? I've heard it all now"  few days ago


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You can always tell those people. When they ask me" what kind is he" I always say the best kind. It gets a funny look but they usually stop there. 
Next time she asks their names say oh this one is shut up and that one is go away. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

scholt said:


> Grrrrr, how judgemental are some people!?
> We looked in to a rescue a while back and were turned down by the two local centres as we have children under 7.
> 
> I've not had nearly as strong a comments as some of you but I did get a "cockawhat? I've heard it all now"  few days ago


I wasn't turned down as I never really put an app in, but most of the rescues I talked to also had requirements that you couldn't have kids under a certain age. Which we have grad-kids that come up. Or you had to have owned dogs as an adult and of course have an fenced yard. Which we can't have. I never have owned a dog as an adult. But have had other animals.

I was working with one rescue and may have gotten a dog, but even then she told me the it will be harder to get a puppy. I may still have been waiting... I do look at their web site from time to time and hardly see puppies on there.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You can always tell those people. When they ask me" what kind is he" I always say the best kind. It gets a funny look but they usually stop there.
> Next time she asks their names say oh this one is shut up and that one is go away.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


That's hilarious! I may try that. ;-)


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

I totally understand where you're coming from.

I spent months looking at local shelter web-sites trying to find the right dog for our family, and the rare times that one came up, it would already be in the process of being adopted. My husband and I decided to agree on a breed of dog instead and look around for breeders - we came to the decision of a Cockapoo, and the rest is history.

I understand the benefits of adopting a shelter dog, but having a responsibly bred dog was the best fit for us. We could depend on its temperament and what size it would become, and not have to deal (as first time puppy owners) with whatever baggage the dog was carrying from past owners. 

When I told a friend of mine we were getting a Cockapoo, she was appalled and said that they are inbred, high-strung, crazy little biting things. I explained to her we were getting him from a responsible breeder, and now that she has met my puppy, she has changed her mind and loves him.

I still get a twinge of hesitance when I tell people we got our dog from a breeder, because there is such a stigma against it, and I wish there wasn't. Yes I paid more for my dog, and no I wasn't saving it from the shelter, but he is wonderful, and needed a home too. I didn't go into it lightly, and we will be his forever home.

I have to say as an aside that most of the dogs placed in shelters around here are terrier/pit bull dogs. You almost never see a dog like a Cockapoo unless it has been rescued from a puppy mill. It makes it very difficult to find a dog to adopt, and it makes me wonder why those specific breeds are the ones being given away (no blame on the breed - it's an owner problem, not a dog problem I reckon).


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> You can always tell those people. When they ask me" what kind is he" I always say the best kind. It gets a funny look but they usually stop there.
> Next time she asks their names say oh this one is shut up and that one is go away.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Best. Advice. Ever!


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

It's non of her business where you got them. I say the next time she asks you if the are rescue dogs (which she obviously does every time just to get a rise out if you)you shoukd shock the heck out of her. Tell her they absolutely are not rescue dogs and that you got them from a puppy mill...the only way to go when choosing a dog. Then sit back and enjoy her face of horror before you tell her you are just joking and the the dogs are from very reputable breeders of cockapoo's and thanks for asking....then walk away lol! That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

NicM5 said:


> It's non of her business where you got them. I say the next time she asks you if the are rescue dogs (which she obviously does every time just to get a rise out if you)you shoukd shock the heck out of her. Tell her they absolutely are not rescue dogs and that you got them from a puppy mill...the only way to go when choosing a dog. Then sit back and enjoy her face of horror before you tell her you are just joking and the the dogs are from very reputable breeders of cockapoo's and thanks for asking....then walk away lol! That's what I would do anyway.



 :whoo::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :undwech:


----------

